# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Бизнес >  Магазин STIHL - Tehnodacha.com

## begtopmer

Интернет-магазин садовой техники предлагает большой выбор генераторов, стабилизаторов, мотопомп и прочего оборудования, необходимого для каждого владельца загородного участка. В каталоге онлайн-магазина покупатели найдут все необходимое для организации бесперебойного автономного питания при отключении электроэнергии. Для подключения бытовой техники в магазине можно приобрести по выгодным ценам стабилизаторы напряжения.  Для сада и огорода предлагается выбор культиваторов, мотоблоков, газонокосилок, уборочной техники. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на все товары предоставляет гарантию. Ремонт и техническое обслуживание производится в специализированном сервисном центре.    При проведении строительно-ремонтных работ можно взять в компании спецтехнику в аренду, чтобы не нести лишних расходов на покупку. В результате нужно будет лишь заплатить за количество дней, на которые понадобится техника. Склад магазина находится в Москве. Вы сможете самостоятельно забрать заказанную технику в пункте самовывоза бесплатно. По Москве и Подмосковью товары доставляются собственной курьерской службой. Также можно заказать доставку транспортными компаниями и в другие регионы по тарифам перевозчика.

----------

